# Victoria's Secret Bathing Suit Size Help!



## Chikky (Jun 23, 2010)

I would like to buy a bathing suit from Victoria's Secret online (they're not in the store near me) and I'm unsure what size to get. 

It's a one piece Miracle suit (to help suck in that tummy!) and the site says to get a size bigger than what I'd normally wear. 

Here's my problem: My bottom size because of my hips is way bigger than my top. I'm afraid if I get this bigger sized suit, the top will be too huge to wear. 

Anybody have any of their suits or recommendations? 

PS - Tankinis don't really work for me most times. They roll up if I get a size to fit my chest, but are too big in the chest if I get one big enough for my poochie. 

Thanks in advance!


----------



## rosegasm (Jun 24, 2010)

hm, im not sure if they still have it, but vs used to have these tankinis that are a little longer, so it looks like a regular tank top. should help with the riding up problem?

i have the opposite problem---bigger upper body and smaller hips with a bit of a pooch too, lol. i just say screw it all and throw on a string bikini.


----------



## Tinkerbell4726 (Jun 24, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Chikky* 

 
_I would like to buy a bathing suit from Victoria's Secret online (they're not in the store near me) and I'm unsure what size to get. 

It's a one piece Miracle suit (to help suck in that tummy!) and the site says to get a size bigger than what I'd normally wear. 

Here's my problem: My bottom size because of my hips is way bigger than my top. I'm afraid if I get this bigger sized suit, the top will be too huge to wear. 

Anybody have any of their suits or recommendations? 

PS - Tankinis don't really work for me most times. They roll up if I get a size to fit my chest, but are too big in the chest if I get one big enough for my poochie. 

Thanks in advance!_

 

If you are talking about the actually Miraclesuit brand they sell them at Macy's as well as Nordstrom's. I just went to Macy's to try one on and I'm extremly top heavy for my frame and the girls fit just fine. A lot of the reason I wanted to try a miracelsuit is because they are very flattering regardless of your size and it's so hard for me to find a bathing suit that my girls look good and actually fit in.

I would try those stores and if u still want to get in from vs.com at least you will know what size you wear and what style. Good luck!


----------



## kaliraksha (Jun 24, 2010)

Yep, if it is a Miraclesuit brand you can locate a dealer and go try them on:
http://www.miraclesuit.com/DealerLocator.cfm

Or Zappos sells some of them and if they don't work at least return shipping is free.

Given the choice I would get the larger size... especially with stretchy materials there is a good chance the extra room in it won't be that noticeable... it just won't need to stretch as much in those areas.


----------



## Chikky (Jun 28, 2010)

Thanks guys! I haven't been online in days, but... 

About 1 am the other day I figured 'heck with it' and just ordered the suit. There are zero Nordstroms near me, and our Macy's had verrrrry few suits (they admitted they got less than half the stock this year than last) so I didn't have much to go on. But for the record, going the size up is, indeed, correct! It fits really well, and I love it.


----------



## kaliraksha (Jun 28, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Chikky* 

 
_Thanks guys! I haven't been online in days, but... 

About 1 am the other day I figured 'heck with it' and just ordered the suit. There are zero Nordstroms near me, and our Macy's had verrrrry few suits (they admitted they got less than half the stock this year than last) so I didn't have much to go on. But for the record, going the size up is, indeed, correct! It fits really well, and I love it._

 
Awesome! Thanks for update, I've now looked at this really cute one on Zappos that I might have to make a reality if I get to go on vacation this year.


----------

